# Vucevic



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

What are your thoughts on him? I think he is going to be really good once he gets more and more experience. I could see him peak as a 16 and 10 player soon, maybe even better.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Like Vucevic when he was at USC wanted the Knicks to draft him, he should be close to a double double guy in the NBA for a while if he starts.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knicks4life said:


> Like Vucevic when he was at USC wanted the Knicks to draft him, he should be close to a double double guy in the NBA for a while if he starts.


Well I think he has potential on both ends. He's going to be a good one.


----------

